# Moving to Alora



## mike c (May 1, 2016)

Hi,
New to this forum.

My wife and I are in our early 50's and are buying a property in Alora shortly - we are still working in the UK but plan to spend as much time there as posssible before maybe moving over eventually maybe permanently.
We love Alora and have spent quite a bit of time there but would like to integrate more into both the Brit and Spanish communities and could do with a few pointers on setting up home there.
Does anyone live in the Alora area already who could give us some pointers as well as the best places to go to meet similar people, activities/clubs etc we could join/go to. 

Any help much appreciated,

Mike


----------

